# To buy or not to buy??? 800 Sportsman



## Diesel-7.3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Found a really good deal on a 2007 Polaris Sportsman.... Iv always had a honda, yall know much about the polaris, iv done a lil reserch but would like to hear from some one who has had one, or riddin one! Thanks for the help


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 16, 2010)

Just wait you'll hear some on here that are not to fond of the Polaris'. Me personally I have a 06' Sportsman 500 that I bought new in June 2006, no compliant's here, great ride, plenty of power, and no problems with belt slippage, of course i don't submerge mine in 4 ft of water either. Know of 12 other guys in my club that drive Polaris also, from 1990's models to 2008 ones. No compliants from them either.


----------



## contender* (Feb 16, 2010)

I've never had one but know guys that do and they wouldn't own anything else. Of course they take care of their stuff as I do. If you want to be in 4 feet of water buy a boat. I've seen some ATV's in the S&S with the snorkels and lift kits that I wouldn't give 50 bux for. They're just screaming "I've been drowned or buried in mud".


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, That Belt in Water Slippage Thing, Well It,s an Urban Legend. Had a 335 Sportsman down here in the Glades, Snorkeled, Ran it thru Waist Deep water for Years. NO Belt Slippage NONE. So drop that right out of the Conversation. Polaris makes a Fine Product. so is Honda.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Feb 16, 2010)

We have a polaris ranger 6x6 and we have owned for 10 years and have had very few problems. The only problems we have had are normal like tires and battery issues. We have it at the farm and use it ALL the time. Though we neglect it, it runs every time! Polaris ATV's are very good!! I borrowed my family friend's sportsman 500 the other weekend and I was VERY impressed with it! I say go for it!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had a polaris scrambler, ranger 6x6 and now have a polaris sportsman 700 and all have been excellent machines.


----------



## kcblosser (Feb 17, 2010)

*Polaris*

I have had a Honda foreman and fourtrax atv in the past and although they were great atv's, I got tired of changing the gears. In recent years, I have had a 2005 Polaris Sportsman 700, a 2009 Polaris Rzr and now own a 2008 Polaris Sportsman 800. I have not had any problems out of any of them other than the typical maintenance items which you would expect. Polaris makes a great product and as these guys have said, if you take care of it, you won't have any problems. I can say that my 2008 Sportsman 800 has the most plush ride of any off road vehicle I have ever driven. Good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 17, 2010)

My Polaris is great. Never have had a problem with it. I will probably buy another one. I'm sure whoever stole it is enjoying it....


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 17, 2010)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Just wait you'll hear some on here that are not to fond of the Polaris'. Me personally I have a 06' Sportsman 500 that I bought new in June 2006, no compliant's here, great ride, plenty of power, and no problems with belt slippage, of course i don't submerge mine in 4 ft of water either. Know of 12 other guys in my club that drive Polaris also, from 1990's models to 2008 ones. No compliants from them either.





Thats cause you scared!!! I ride with a BUNCH of different brands of bikes therefor I have rode just about all of um. IMO there is nothin and I mean nothin that rides like a polaris with that being said the type of riding we do alot of the 800's have had transmission problems. But if your just gonna hunt off of one and ride the trails you should be fine. Shoot I would trade my Arctic Cat for a 800 just for the ride and havin a good buddy that works in a polaris shop dont hurt either.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 18, 2010)

*2007 polaris Sportsman*



Diesel-7.3 said:


> Found a really good deal on a 2007 Polaris Sportsman.... Iv always had a honda, yall know much about the polaris, iv done a lil reserch but would like to hear from some one who has had one, or riddin one! Thanks for the help



I have one and have had no problems with it other than me burning up the winch. I was a dummy and did not let the winch motor cool when I should have. Ran the batt down to nearly nuthing and it still cranked with the pull starter and built the batt back up so I only had to pull start once. Ive not had it in 4 ft of water either.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 22, 2010)

I've driven 2 different Polaris's and loved them.  I've never heard anybody say anything negative about them other than my dad.  He said, "Holy Crap, that's an expensive 4-wheeler."


----------



## Hogtown (Feb 24, 2010)

I've had two Polaris ATV's.  They are extremely comfortable to ride and I too have never had any problems with belt slippage.  The only complaint that I have with Polaris is they are expensive to service and fix.


----------



## Hawk Pride (Feb 25, 2010)

Got a '06 800 Sportsman... The only problem I've had with it is tryin' to keep my dad off of it...


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 25, 2010)

They are great......That is actually where my screen name comes from.  I joined the HighLifter forums back in 2000 I think and I am from Ga and had a Polaris Sportsman.  I had one of the first Sportsman's in Culloden w/ 26" Outlaws on a 99 Sportsman 500 that was not even the "HO" model.  That was one of the meanest machines in Culloden back then.  I haven't been over there in many years, but back in 2000, that thing was a beast.  I was ALWAYS the one pulling folks out and I went thru a lot of places that the other machines couldn't go.  But that was before every maker had all wheel drive and independent rear suspension.

Here is my theory.  Polaris was the first to do Automatic tranny, true AWD, and Independent Rear Suspension (I'm not including the ol' Suzuki quadrunner 250 from 1988 or whenever it was cause 2" of rear suspension travel don't count) and now EVERY maker is doing.  There must be something good about it.  The Po Po's ride great.


----------



## DeWalt (Feb 27, 2010)

Had a 2005 800 sportsman and still have a 2005 Ranger.
Best, most plush ride in the atv world, lots of power. I have had great service out of both of mine and have been very happy with them. 

Of course, your mileage may vary.


----------

